# Remote range



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey all, been driving the Tiguan for almost a week and I love almost everything about it. Unfortunately, the one thing I do not love is actually something I HATE. The remote. But I'm questioning if maybe mine is just low battery.

As of now, it seems as if my remote only works line of sight. And on top of that, at work, if I park it in front of the building where it is visible from a conference room window, I can lock/unlock the doors 1/20 times.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

With the keyless entry the only time I use the remote is if I want to remote start. Which I can get it started from a store exit all the way out to the back of large parking lots(don?t ding me parking), but I often have to bring the fob up to my chin to do so.

For just lock/unlock car-net gives you unlimited range heh.


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

socialD said:


> With the keyless entry the only time I use the remote is if I want to remote start. Which I can get it started from a store exit all the way out to the back of large parking lots(don?t ding me parking), but I often have to bring the fob up to my chin to do so.
> 
> For just lock/unlock car-net gives you unlimited range heh.


Car-net doesn't exist in Canada.


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

AS I have the SEL, I hardly touch the FOB at all as the car locks and unlocks without removing the key from my pocket. I did try it several times. The range seems to be about 50 feet, about the same, or a little less that the Ford Edge I had. So I guess it works O.K.

These FOBs work at very high RF frequencies, so they do tend to be line of sight, at least at a distance. Sometimes what will seem like you are out of range, is sometimes just interference from another RF source. Only mention it as your issue with our the window. A building I use to work at had the same issue with my Ford. I was 10 feet away and the car would not unlock. It was due to (RF) interference.


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

Lothareb said:


> AS I have the SEL, I hardly touch the FOB at all as the car locks and unlocks without removing the key from my pocket. I did try it several times. The range seems to be about 50 feet, about the same, or a little less that the Ford Edge I had. So I guess it works O.K.
> 
> These FOBs work at very high RF frequencies, so they do tend to be line of sight, at least at a distance. Sometimes what will seem like you are out of range, is sometimes just interference from another RF source. Only mention it as your issue with our the window. A building I use to work at had the same issue with my Ford. I was 10 feet away and the car would not unlock. It was due to (RF) interference.


I just did a range test outside and it's absolutely PATHETIC. I was well within normal range for any car, and it would not reach. I tried this on my wife's remote as well with the same result.

In comparison, I can reach my Hyundai Elantra which is parked on garage level 1 when I'm on garage level 2. I'm going to give VW Canada a call and give them a piece of my mind. Completely inexcusable for a car at this price, especially since I went top of the line as a result of it having a remote starter built-in.


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

No one else can comment?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

rickytenzer said:


> No one else can comment?


I fear that most of us have never pushed the buttons on our remotes to test the range. With KESSY the remote never leaves my pocket. In almost 2 months of ownership, I have never pressed any button on my remote on purpose. However, I have accidentally pushed the alarm button when digging in my pocket (I hate that!). 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## ro.sniper (Apr 28, 2011)

Remote range for the remote start remotes is bismal.


----------



## Sportster (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't find I use the remote much unless I am looking for the vehicle in a mall parking lot or such. That said my F150 is way more than double my VW.


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Yup the range is pretty limited. I'd assume it's frequency they operate at and easily effected by other signal. Remote start on ours is pretty weak,maybe 50ft, lock unlock bit better at about 75ft.


----------



## Zachs18Rline (Jul 17, 2018)

Yea i have the exact same problem, the range is quite terrible, sometime I could be 10ft from the car and it still doesnt work... Horribly inconsistent. So far I have no found a fix.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah it's terrible. I put the remote up to my head and that helps to get some extra range out of it. I don't understand the point of remote start if you can only remote start it when you're 5 feet away from the damn thing.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Does anyone know where the antenna for the fob receiver is? I know in my mkiv gti there was a solution to run a wire along the a pillar to improve range. Wondering if that is a possibility here. I would love to use my remote start from my house, but it seems like asking it to work with a clear line of vision at about 40 feet is too tall of a task 😞


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

My SEL-P is also really bad. I have to be able to see the car lights blink to know it’s working. The remote starter range is very poor it’s actually an embarrassment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mattyice703 said:


> Does anyone know where the antenna for the fob receiver is? I know in my mkiv gti there was a solution to run a wire along the a pillar to improve range. Wondering if that is a possibility here. I would love to use my remote start from my house, but it seems like asking it to work with a clear line of vision at about 40 feet is too tall of a task 😞


I’ve been asking this for a bit too. I did this on a couple Mk4’s and could be on the other side of a Walmart parking lot and have reception. There’s gotta be something similar on here. Just a matter of finding the right wire on the CCM.


----------



## Tigolphun (Apr 13, 2018)

Confirming that the "remote" start range is absolutely terrible. If you have the car parked right outside your window on the same level it's fine, otherwise not so much. Distance of more than 20-30 feet or any sort of walls will entirely disable it.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Sigh, I've been searching the interwebs for that wire since I bought the car a few months ago, with no luck. I'll keep poking around to see what I can find and update if anything comes up.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

mattyice703 said:


> Sigh, I've been searching the interwebs for that wire since I bought the car a few months ago, with no luck. I'll keep poking around to see what I can find and update if anything comes up.


There was an official VW page where we could buy a daily pass and download all repair manuals and schematics. Does anyone remember what page that was? It's not Erwin but something like that. We might be able to find the wiring diagram for remote and figure out where the antenna is?


----------



## RMac22 (Nov 20, 2018)

I take the train every day and when the train is pulling back into the station at night I can usually remote start my car from about 125 yards away as I am passing by it. I would say it works about 60% of the time, but when it does not work it is annoying as I keep hitting the button and nothing.


----------



## 1leafsfan (Oct 28, 2018)

mattyice703 said:


> Does anyone know where the antenna for the fob receiver is? I know in my mkiv gti there was a solution to run a wire along the a pillar to improve range. Wondering if that is a possibility here. I would love to use my remote start from my house, but it seems like asking it to work with a clear line of vision at about 40 feet is too tall of a task 😞



I was thinking the same thing today. Hopefully someone can find that wire to improve the range.


----------



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

*Opening the hatch back*

I noticed that for some reason, I can't open the hatch back of my 2018 R-Line until I am almost on top of the car...(really close to it). It's kinda annoying.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Sometimes I have to be very close to get it to work, especially if I am approaching the car in a parking lot. It works fine from my apartment pointing out the window to my car parked maybe 30 feet away. 

Thankfully it seems to work better if I am up high and nothing is in between me and the car. At work I am able to remote start from the 4th floor window, maybe 500 ft away. I have to point it just right though.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Ya it sounds like it could be a frequency issue. My office is on the second floor and I park about 50 feet away from my window and with no obstacles in the way, the remote start will only work about 20% of the time. I even changed batteries to see if maybe that would help, nothing. I did notice that I have better luck if the back of the car is pointing towards me rather than the front which leads me to believe the antenna is in the shark fin. Or it could be random. Probably random.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

At Walmart last week, I was at the register and remote started the car from there and it worked. I was shocked that it worked and that was through the building and 100 yards away. Maybe the battery in the remote??


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have tried both remotes and the range is horrible!!! I have to be like withing 20-25 yds. Luckily at home my car is right outside my window but from work, I can see the car its about 40 yds away and maybe 1 out of 10 tries it will lock but then i go to hit the remote buttom twice and doesn't work.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

EJW1381 said:


> I have tried both remotes and the range is horrible!!! I have to be like withing 20-25 yds. Luckily at home my car is right outside my window but from work, I can see the car its about 40 yds away and maybe 1 out of 10 tries it will lock but then i go to hit the remote buttom twice and doesn't work.


 same issue at work, I did find a way to increase my odds to 50/50 on remote starts. If you have a metal window frame in the office, hold your fiddle with the part that has the physical key against the frame and it works to boost signal. Not 100% effective, but it has helped when its 7 degrees out.


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

picked up parts for my tig and my parts buddy was telling me that they are actually coming out with an extender for car with remote start. I believe its a fob add on but will greatly increase range


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

adema69 said:


> picked up parts for my tig and my parts buddy was telling me that they are actually coming out with an extender for car with remote start. I believe its a fob add on but will greatly increase range


That is not for the systems that were OEM.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

adema69 said:


> picked up parts for my tig and my parts buddy was telling me that they are actually coming out with an extender for car with remote start. I believe its a fob add on but will greatly increase range



I was on VW Driver Gear yesterday and saw that the extended range is out and available for purchase - description says it only works with the 2019 models. And it is the same price as the crappy range remote start

Cindy


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Years ago while working in high end audio our car installer showed us if you hold a remote at the base of your chin (needs to be touching bone in the dead center) it will extend the range. Cheaper solution 😃


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Years ago while working in high end audio our car installer showed us if you hold a remote at the base of your chin (needs to be touching bone in the dead center) it will extend the range. Cheaper solution 😃


Doesn’t extend it far enough

TWSS


----------

